# Has anyone ever tried Polycryl on spalted wood?



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I recently turned a bowl from some spalted Basswood. I had a heck of a time turning it, because the wood was so soft, & spongy. The fibers would pull out of the wood, no matter how sharp I kept my chisels . The only way I could finally get a decent finish, was sanding, & sanding. I've turned a lot of spalted wood before, but this was about the most difficult piece I've done. I have some more of this wood, & I'd like to try some sort of treatment first. 
I'll be entering this bowl as a project as soon as I take some pictures of it.
I wonder if anyone has ever tried this?

*Here's the finished bowl.*


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dick;

I haven't used it personally, but I was told by a turner to give the stuff a try, as it seemed to work for him.

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thanks Lee!*

I think I'll give it a try, it has to be better than nothing. It was a long process of sanding. It took me three times longer than usual to finish the bowl, besides Woodcraft has free shipping now.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

I mix white PVA wood glue with water and let it soak in. once dry you get a great finish on my turned bowls. If in a rush a bit of hot air speeds the process. It also tightens up any loose fibre.. I've used this on Spalted Beech and I'm going to be doing it on a couple of door panels later today.
Jamie


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thanks alba!*

I'll give it a try, I didn't think of that.

I always use PVA glue to treat the ends of my green turning blocks, & have had excellent results with little or no checking.


----------

